# Identifying speakers



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

I just bought a house that has speakers installed in the ceiling in the living room and master bedroom. None of the control equipment was left behind. I'm trying to identify the maker and model of the speakers but I don't see any markings or labels on them... am I missing something or is there another way to identify these?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Post pictures of the front and backs of the speakers assemblies.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

You will likely need to take them out of the ceiling to identify them. There should be a label on the back. If there is no label then they are the cheapo variety.

When you remove them, don't unscrew the mounts all the way or you risk losing parts. There are dogs that swing out to lock the speaker to the drywall. Loosening those screws should swing the dogs back in and release it so you can lower it out.

What do you want the brand and model for? Do you need to match them?


----------

